# Jobs - Rhodes



## sarahblizzard (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm thinking about moving my family ( husband and 18month old daughter0 to Rhodes.
Can anyone give me some advice on the types of jobs available, I currently manage a pub/restuarant/music venue and my husbands a sound engineer and web designer.

Sarah


----------

